# FDA Gives Testosterone Gel Black Box Warning to Protect Children



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

FDA Gives Testosterone Gel Black Box Warning to Protect Children from Increasing Penis Size by Millard Baker The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) is requiring the manufacturers of the topical testosterone gels AndroGel and Testim to include a ???black box warning??? on its labels in order to ???protect children??? from the potentially adverse effects [...]

*Read More...*


----------

